
New Android Malware Can Steal Google Authenticator 2FA Codes - sogen
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/02/27/android-malware-google-authenticator
======
mwnivek
Actual link: [https://www.zdnet.com/article/android-malware-can-steal-
goog...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/android-malware-can-steal-google-
authenticator-2fa-codes/)

